# xcode, logiciel "File Merge" et utf8



## iDanGener (11 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Lorsque j'ajoute des «actions» avec Interface Builder à une interface graphique existante, au moment de faire retranscrire certaines informations dans le projet avec «Write Class File...», le logiciel «File Merge» est lancé pour comparer la version présente de chacun des fichiers .h et .m du contrôleur et la nouvelle, puis présente les deux versions côte-à-côte en mettant les différences en évidence et il faut choisir l'élément que l'on veut conserver lorsqu'une méthode est présente dans les deux fichiers.

Or, comme les commentaires de mes méthodes sont composés de lettres accentuées, il considère que certaines méthodes ont été modifiées alors que ce n'est pas le cas car dans l'une des version, il utilise le utf-8, mais pas dans l'autre.  Et je ne vois rien dans les préférences de File Merge pour corriger cela.

Av(i)ez-vous ce problème?

if aviez{
  Comment l'avez-vous résolu?
  }
else{
  Vous vivez avec ce problème?
  }

Merci d'avance pour vos retours.
Daniel


----------



## tatouille (11 Avril 2012)

on corrige le programmeur


----------

